# 2012 Jetta GLI build log



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Update when I get to my computer

I mounted and did complete IB install with my current re audio Sx 12

All I can say is wow what a difference!!!!
I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

UPDATE!!!!

finished stipping trunk and back seats









finished making template and first sheet of 3/4 mdf









finished second sheet









finished mounting baffle









baffle from the trunk









just about done filling with foam









trunk back together and panels cut to fit










will get pics of front after foam completely dries and i can re-install panels


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

also you can see i have all the markings drawn on to the baffle for the FI IB318'S that will be going into it


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that an SXX? Doesn't look like the SX Pro. Just curious.
I like the RE subs. We sell them at work and they take a beating.

Are those little angle brackets all that is holding it to the car? 

Jay


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Subscribed to this. I'm in the process of the same thing to the same car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Its a OS RE Audio SX12D2 

And no I actually drilled through the sheet metal on the top and put screws directly into the baffle

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i put 6 screws across the top in these locations


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok well i finished the install for now.








at the top you can see the brace i installed to stop the deck from moving ....it was moving up and down a good inch or more on deep bass.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

that looks really good. 

what is the rest of the system?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks!!!
But now I'm getting new rattles and its driving me nuts!
The seat back latches and the rear deck tray are rattling .
so I gotta pull it back off and wrap the edge of the tray where it meets the window with a strip of carpet and pray it stops the rattling.

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks really good. 

Did you cut the side trims to fit your baffle? It appears that the baffle is permanent and you worked the carpet and trim around it. I'm hoping to start working on mine this weekend. But with so much to do and so little time, who knows. 

Can't wait to see what else you have planned.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yes i cut the stock panels but i carpeted everything first then installed the panels over the carpet.

well since i went for my drug test for new job you will be seeing alot done to the car.

i will be installing 8"s into the doors and glassing mids and tweets up on the dash/pillars for a full 3-way front stage and 18"s will be going into the baffle


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I have my eyes set on a pair of AE 15's but I'm not sure my wife will approve. So for now it's IDQ12. If its not enough then 15's it is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

fast94tracer said:


> yes i cut the stock panels but i carpeted everything first then installed the panels over the carpet.
> 
> well since i went for my drug test for new job you will be seeing alot done to the car.
> 
> i will be installing 8"s into the doors and glassing mids and tweets up on the dash/pillars for a full 3-way front stage and 18"s will be going into the baffle


Congrats on the job. I can't wait to see the build log.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm still upset about my current sub.
I'm sure you can see the green paint on the cone!!!!!!!!
I guess that's what i get for kicking a meth addicted roommate out that felt like retaliating just before he left.

He did a lot of other damage but I'm not getting into that.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looks good..


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

fast94tracer said:


> I'm still upset about my current sub.
> I'm sure you can see the green paint on the cone!!!!!!!!
> I guess that's what i get for kicking a meth addicted roommate out that felt like retaliating just before he left.
> 
> He did a lot of other damage but I'm not getting into that.


It just looks like cosmetic stuff, nothing major. Annoying for sure though. Roommates suck.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I just cant believe how much better it sounded after installing the baffle.
Then it sounded a hell of a lot better after i braced, sealed,and deadened the rear shelf.
I actually had to turn the amp on my sub way down and I'm only putting 200w to the sub.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

good work, as it should be


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

The only thing that I don't like is when I open a door or window I get so much more output and clarity. 

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm aint that the reason the db crowd do the competition with doors closed and open? (not that i know annything more abaout it..


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep but I am wondering how to minimize this effect if its even possible

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe bing would have anny suggestions abaout that

ps posted up a new thread on my almost finished project with what photos i could find..


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you tried experimenting with turning the sub around? Or maybe changing the polarity on the sub...


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

not to be rude (alas im not experienced with car stereo at all) but i cant see how that is helping with the front set`s : )

you can easily see that in my build thread : ) http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

There's not enough room to turn sub around and no I have not messed with the phase yet

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well i deadened my front doors on Monday sorry no pics but i was surprised when i found out the front doors are not like the gulf and do not have a removable panel there was just one large hole at the back of the door that they had already sealed up with a thick plastic plug. so i got about 75-80% coverage of cld.
all i have to say is it made a drastic improvement to the mid-bass. a lot less distortion and its a lot punchier. i used stinger roadkill expert.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

same product i have used as well.. 
not shure how mutch improvment you can get with more coverage either

did you say how you bypassed the molexe`s in the doorposts?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i am still running the stock speakers so......and i will say these damn door panels are a P.I.T.A. i had problems with the driver side window not going up automatically afterwards and had to figure out what i did and i guess i did nothing since it just started working again after a bit and still does damn gremlins need to stay the hell out of my car .....its tooooo new for this crap!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah.. those automatic window raisers are giving me problems as well.. 

check out the mlk3pa 2 set.. i did not find room for the xovers in the doors so i had to run all 6 speaker wires though the doors... 

NOW WE`R TALKING PITA hehehe


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i plan on running active and only one 8" in each door but I'm still entertaining the idea of multiple drivers in the door. so it might not be so bad for me


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

8" s in the doors and the rest on the dash? if so you can get 2 2.5 cables through the lower molex

btw did you check out my compressed build?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

compressed build? and i know if i replace the stock door speakers four spots in the molex will be freed up since the stock door speaker for the fender system ARE dual coil so that will help me out a lot!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yes compressed: P lost alot of my photos and stuff, here is the url: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yes i saw it and even posted in there lol


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

oh sorry.. its waaaaay past my bedtime lol


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

lol bedtime whats that lol im currently at work and will be here till 5am my time 15 hour shifts suck ass


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

its 00:17 here now.. norway


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

lol sounds fun im always awake at that time....even on my days off


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

well i do have work tomorrow.. : P


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well i hopefully have a new job that will double my pay and i will finally have a 1st shift job


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

cool good luck with that.. annyhow, you did not post all that mutch in my thread lol : P


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fast94tracer said:


> i am still running the stock speakers so......and i will say these damn door panels are a P.I.T.A. i had problems with the driver side window not going up automatically afterwards and had to figure out what i did and i guess i did nothing since it just started working again after a bit and still does damn gremlins need to stay the hell out of my car .....its tooooo new for this crap!!!


Any time you remove the plugs from the regulator you have to cycle the windows to reset the pinch protection. You roll the windows down and hold the button for two seconds. Up and hold for two seconds. Then back down and hold for two seconds. Repeat for all windows.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

The only thing I could have said more was the trim for the sub looks unfinished 

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well that's good to know for later but its funny that the passenger side didn't do it

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

thats the gremlins heheh

well yeah i need to get some speaker cloth to cover it with..


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Once you get that covered I think it will really set it off but it looks great and you did a good job. Sorry I generally don't have much to say...I'm a pretty quiet person even in person lol

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i cant believe just doing this completely fixes the staging of my stock system and how much better it sounds. before the driverside was down near the floor and kind of gave it a rainbow affect but doing this puts the stage straight across the dash


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fast94tracer said:


> Well that's good to know for later but its funny that the passenger side didn't do it
> 
> I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


It didn't? Did you remove the plugs on both sides? 

I've got all kinds of VW info if you need a hand with anything.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yup i disconnected all three plugs on both sides going into the motor controller


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

firing into the instrument cluster shroud is bad juju for sure.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah no kidding!!!

well on a better note i got an awesome call today even though it woke me up.
I GOT THE NEW JOB!!!!!!! I start on Monday WoooooHoooooo!!!!!!!

not I'll be able to step it up a notch and get better equipment.

now I'm thinking $2k budget for front stage 

and of course that opens up so many options 

now i don't know what i should go with.
HAT?
Focal?
Dyn?


I do like the thought of the HAT L1 PRO R2 and the L3 PRO with maybe L8se?
Focal i wouldn't even know where to start.


Any ideas to help out?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

here is what I'm working with.



































thanks in advance!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

if you can check out hertz mlk 165, got theese in the backdoors and they sounds fantastic, or if you go higher maybe the new mlk3pa set, thought then you get a problem with that durn molex again..


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

ohh you lucky dastard : P the tweeters in the a stem and midbass in the front of the doorcards.. 

but no place for the mid tones??

annyhow i got the tweeters in the sail panels and mid tones abaout where your controls for the mirrors are.. then the midbass shoots you in the hips...


lucky you!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

oh and forgot to add i will be running active


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i was planning on glassing some pods.
heres idea
but with different drivers


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the jetta we just did a few months ago sounded real good with a config not too dissimilar to what you are suggesting:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rc-audio-mosconi-illusion-audio-200-pics.html


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i think I'm pretty set on how i want to do it but i think I'm mostly stumped on the equipment.

with 2k to spend on the front stage what would you recommend the max i want to spend is 2.2k and that would be the HAT combo i mentioned above.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think with a wide variety of gear in that price range you can accomplish great results.

the morel combo i used in that build is a lil over that retail, and works great. i absolutely love the piccolo tweeter. so i guess i personally would go with the piccolo tweeter, maybe the utopia 3w2BE, and as for midbass, pretty wide open.

but again, the key is the install and tuning, the stuff you are listing all will do great if its installed and tuned well.

b


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I have to say that I'm VERY happy with my dyns. The response from my mid bass is incredible. I have them crossed down to 80hz and they play loud without distorting at that level. They are rated down to 50hz, but I consider that sub territory.

Can you get the Dyn 7" mid into your door? I have the MW160 in there now (6.5") so I can only imagine how the 7" would do. They do require some power though.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i plan on using the whole bottom side of the door as an enclosure i am planning on taking molds of the door and door card and making it a sealed box for whatever i put there i was thinking sw8 or l8se or who knows ....i could even fit a 10"


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

here is what i plan on doing and if i measured right i can get slightly over 1cf if i have too
the grey area will be under the door panel and bonded to it so i will not vent into the door and solve lots of door vibrations problems I'm already having.

what possition should i put the 8" or should i put one in each? and yes its to scale.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You do not want your midbass drivers that far apart.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

im really thinking i might go with a 10" it the front of the door now and something that likes a small sealed enclosure like maybe Seas L26RO4Y 10" Subwoofer 4ohm or a morel sw10


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unless you are willing to sacrifice a lot of things and a master fabricator, subs do not belong in doors IMO.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

so would you recommend just staying with the 8" and making the sealed enclosure ?

and what would i be sacrificing?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for starters, it would need to be a big enough enclosure so you would need to sacrifice the ability to roll down your windows. basically really gut it, brace it with a lot of steel, and then fabricate a big enclsoure inside the door cavity. or else you will never get enough air space for a proper sub. 

IMO just not the right place for a real subwoofer. better off fabbing something in the dash or in the front passenger footwell if you are adamant about having a sub upfront.

as for the midbass, i am personally a 6.5" midbass type of person, i usually dont cross my midbass lower than 70to 80hz, but an 8 would be just fine


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to stay away from venting into the door because the rattles are horrible around the exterior handle even with the stock speaker still in which is why i plan on making a enclosure behind the door panel even if i have to remove some of the inner door metal to do so. i want to do it right but I'm not willing to do kicks i just don't like them. id rather customize the door panel and loose the entire map pocket. I'm really interested in the L8se but i don't know what it requires for a sealed enclosure. i should be fine as long as it doesn't require more than 1ft3.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

So deaden the handle. Oddly, my handles don't make a sound and never have. I also wouldn't bother with an 8. Like Bing, I find 6.5s to be plenty.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I find it weird that it vibrates the way it does and I afraid to do anything with the handles because mine are touch sensitive for locking and unlocking.

And if I went 6.5s I might go with the PHD AF 6.1 PRO and stick with the HAT L1 pro R2 and L3 pro. I think I'm pretty dead set on running the HAT for mids and tweets.

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Deadening the door handle won't affect KESSY in the least. It's an electrical connection and you can absolutely deaden it without affecting the operation of it.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I just don't see how I can. Its the handle on the outside vibrating against the door on its hinge side "towards the front of the door" 

So basically it sounds like you think I should run a 6.5 behind the stock panel and not make a sealed enclosure.

I'm sure once I get around to deadening the inside of the door; the handle wont vibrate as much.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i got the same problem with door handle rattles in mine


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

and the sad part about it is; it does it with the stock speakers

and i think I'm just going to stay with the HAT 3way I have been looking at unless there is better sq for the price.

but i have no clue what to get anymore .....hopefully i can figure it out or the system will never happen!!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i havent botherd but i guess it would be posible to pick the doorhandle apart. or maybe loosened it to put some something into it


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

oh well i guess I'll either deal with it or build the sealed enclosures and not worry about it anymore


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

On a good note i ordered the MiniDSP UMIK-1 mic today.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

a maybe a stupid question, you put the mini dsp infront of the amps right?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

ummm no i bought the microphone to measure with for REW and RTA and such


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i mean.. where do you plug in the mini dsp? : P between the signal from the headunit and amps or between the amps or the speakers? : P

sorry : P


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

HU and amps the minidsp is a dsp just like the jbl ms-8 or mosconi 6to8

but if your talking about the microphone it plugs in to my computer


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

iv never researched annything about an dsp you see


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

ahh ok well if you ever feel the need to run your front stage active you'll need to unless you buy a HU that has one in it


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i am alittle annoyed that the new avic 950 dab diddent have one : \


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

the doesn't seem to be many HU that do


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fast94tracer said:


> I just don't see how I can. Its the handle on the outside vibrating against the door on its hinge side "towards the front of the door"
> 
> So basically it sounds like you think I should run a 6.5 behind the stock panel and not make a sealed enclosure.
> 
> I'm sure once I get around to deadening the inside of the door; the handle wont vibrate as much.


Are you absolutely sure that's what's happening? If it is, you're the only MkVI I've even heard of that does that. 

Definitely start by deadening around the handle. If it was me, while the door was apart I'd pull the handle assembly and use something like StP BTP5 between the handle and body. It's HIGHLY mold able and will compress down to almost nothing and take care of the rattling if the deadening doesn't. 

I would run a 6.5" in the OEM location. Just make sure it fits.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes 100% positive you can see it do it and you can feel the handle move independently from the door. 

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Makes me wonder if something is broken. It shouldn't do that.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe I'll take it to vw and complain about rattles and let them fix it

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I read through your posts about the front stage. I recommend you use stock speaker locations for your first active setup. I would use a small wideband driver in the sailpanel and a good IB friendly midbass in the door panel location. Spending goobs of money on top of the line car audio brand speakers is foolish imo. There are better drivers available for less money. Choose a speakers that will fit in your mounting locations with little modifications versus buying speakers because an expensive brand makes them. Focus your time on proper installation and tuning. The end result will be aesthetically pleasing and will sound amazing. You will save money and time too 

As I mentioned in another thread I live an hour from you. If you need help with your install hit me up.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

OK well we'll have to set up a time to meet

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

I would definitely take your car back to the dealer to have the handle looked at under warranty (BEFORE you do any work to the doors...otherwise they may not look at it at all). It should be in there tight.

Just curious, what's with the "i don't drive fast i fly low" comment all the time?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Its my signature and im a pilot and I like to go fast 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well more to come soon next week I take delivery of two new items 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fast94tracer said:


> Its my signature and im a pilot and I like to go fast
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


It's EVERY pilot's "signature". Fighter jocks in particular.


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

fast94tracer if you are dead set on an enclosure consider an Aperiodic enclosure


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

For what?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The sub


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im staying ib 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im just changing the subs for now. My vas is going from 381 to 183 per sub

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

ok i need a little help. where should i and which setup should i use in my car?
im trying to decide between the neo8 and neo10 planars and scan illuminator tweets and revelator tweets.

neo8 in door









neo10 in door









neo10 and scan illuminator tweet in a pillar

















neo8 and scan illuminator tweet in a pillar









neo8 and rev tweet









neo10 and rev tweet


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

No opinions? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I would try using the speakers in those locations in enclosures that are the size you will have them in. I have never used ribbons, but the times I thought about it, and talked with people who knew about them, I was talked out of it. Martin logan does great with them in residential speakers, but I think the car is a different environment with some challenges that are challenging! lol..


I always wanted to do 2 15's IB in my jetta, but I didn't keep it long enough. (but at least I have a basscube left over from the equipment I was gathering for it!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I would try using the speakers in those locations in enclosures that are the size you will have them in. I have never used ribbons, but the times I thought about it, and talked with people who knew about them, I was talked out of it. Martin logan does great with them in residential speakers, but I think the car is a different environment with some challenges that are challenging! lol..


I always wanted to do 2 15's IB in my jetta, but I didn't keep it long enough. (but at least I have a basscube left over from the equipment I was gathering for it!)


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I have decided to switch to 15s.
all you just did was confuse the crap outta me. Please explain what you meant. What speakers in what locations? And I was able to demo 2 different cars running planars and they sounded great. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

fast94tracer said:


> Well I have decided to switch to 15s.
> all you just did was confuse the crap outta me. Please explain what you meant. What speakers in what locations? And I was able to demo 2 different cars running planars and they sounded great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


lol.. sorry. If you have heard them in similar cars in similar locations, with similar mounting and you were happy with it, then cool!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well worst case scenario I hate them and go back to my original plan. At least planars are cheap.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


your mid base, you mentioned you wanted build enclose for you door speakers, and AP enclosures are as small as you can get.

R-


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh ok . Im not so worried about space as I'll have enough room for over a one cube enclosure and I may even make it a ported enclosure. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh: That neo10 looks a bit bigger in person eh? (cardboard)  Don't forget you'll have material around the neo10 for a baffle. Just seems like the pillar dream might be dead IMHO.

As far as the tweeter goes.. I'm still on the fence about it. Even though the neo8-s's rolloff around 14k.. is it enough to introduce a 3way front stage? Not in my book. I have entertained using a mono tweeter at the front center of the dash just to add some missing information 14k+. From what I have gathered tweeters are pretty mono up top anyway.

Only thing I can really say is to try it. My first impressions on the door location aiming up on-axis is listening position. The front of the stage is going to seem right in front of you which will really kill the staging. But who knows... maybe in that fishbowl we call a car it will reflect just right and push the stage onto the hood. :laugh:

Out of the setups you have shown I like the neo8 off axis in the pillar with the tweeter in the sail on-axis. 










Really once you figure out the neo8/neo10 choice get them, and power em up.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the neo10 due to its ability to play lower. But the price of the neo8 is very attractive. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

if you want to see what planers look like in A pilers check this install out...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/106133-2001-honda-s2000-single-seat-2.html


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I think those pillars are hideous

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> I think those pillars are hideous
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Me too!


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

only ment to demonstrate the size of a BG-8 in a A pillar


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I know but I also saw bowdowns and his arent bad at all the way he did them

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

yea I get it on axis and off axis will look different. I have no experience with planers and if that matters, so sorry for the distraction.

R-


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

No distraction at all I'm going to do it different from both of them

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well picked new subs up today. (2) FI IB315 Thanks edouble101.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am glad to have sold them locally. This way I can still listen to them  I am going to need a reminder what 23hz feels like at 140db lol


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol it may be different im my car since my trunk is more suited for them due to my volume being larger.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Btw I left you good feedback

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

On itrader? I dont see it.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Here on the forums

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well i got the subs installed


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

now i'm just waiting on 12volt dave to get the carpet for me and i can figure out what i want to do for some kind of design under the carpet.

i also need to deaden the whole trunk and doors.....so fun ....ugh!!!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

fast94tracer said:


> now i'm just waiting on 12volt dave to get the carpet for me and i can figure out what i want to do for some kind of design under the carpet.
> 
> i also need to deaden the whole trunk and doors.....so fun ....ugh!!!


I like those subs 

From my experiences I have found that deadening the trunk is not that big of a factor in an IB setup. The trunk is already sealed off from the cabin now with the IB wall. Eliminating panel resonances will be way more beneficial than laying down 200lbs worth of sound deadening product. It will also save you a bunch of money. Also once you lay the carpet back in that will quiet things down a lot more than you might think. All that road noise in the trunk is actually getting amplified from bouncing around on the bare metal. Carpet will substantially quiet that down (not that it is going to be that loud anyways with the IB wall).


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I taped on a panel in my trunk and it rang like a bell

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

A birdie told me you are flex'n your dash...


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmaybe....but i cant tell as my eyes are crossing.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Any updates? :>


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

unfortunately no....i wish tho. i had to move and now im broke again cause of the holidays.... ugh!!!!


----------

